# Neat Quotation in Dunkirk



## Farkle (Aug 9, 2017)

Just got back from seeing the film. Hadn't listened to the soundtrack yet, I usually watch the film first, then get the soundtrack.

At the end of the film, as the characters are entering their "denouement" part of the film, my ear catches something. A cool variation and quotation on Edward Elgar's "Nimrod" variation No. 9 from the Enigma variations.

Inserted subtly, and stretched out to a very slow tempo, with some cool reharmonizations, but you can definitely hear the quotation and variation from Elgar's seminal piece. A neat quote to use to end the film.

I just wanted to say, very cool, Hans, nice appropriation of that piece, and it grabbed my ear in a very pleasing way.

EDIT: I just went and listened to the cue on the Dunkirk OST, and saw it's listed as variation No. 15. Hah! Well played, Hans! (Elgar wrote 14 variations). 

Best,

Mike


----------



## wbacer (Aug 9, 2017)

Good ear, nice that you picked up on that.
I'll have to listen for it. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## bryla (Aug 9, 2017)

It was twice during the movie right? I actually though they would just write it as an arrangement.


----------



## Trombking (Aug 9, 2017)

Actually the Elgar Variation cue was written by Benjamin Wallfisch


----------



## Farkle (Aug 9, 2017)

bryla said:


> It was twice during the movie right? I actually though they would just write it as an arrangement.



It might have been twice, I only caught it at the end. It was a pretty cool reharm, moving one chord from a first inversion chord to a sus harmonization under the melody. Again, I was kind of "caught by surprise" when I heard it, so I may have missed other insertions of it.

Mike


----------



## Farkle (Aug 9, 2017)

Trombking said:


> Actually the Elgar Variation cue was written by Benjamin Wallfisch



Ah, well, there you go.

Mike


----------

